# servo help



## keene22 (Oct 13, 2009)

got a 65mg servo and want to put it in a rc18r.what will i have to do?thanks for any help guys:thumbsup:


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

keene22 said:


> got a 65mg servo and want to put it in a rc18r.what will i have to do?thanks for any help guys:thumbsup:


I dont think you can I use the 55 and it fits fine the 65 was too big to get in there


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

*65mg*

if you buy assoc.#21049 which includes new mounts and a servo saver it will fit.i put one in my 18r. dave w.


----------

